# Holes in my yard, Dallas, TX



## Joconnell3465 (9 mo ago)

Hello lawn experts!

I have been staying at a friend's house after moving to Texas for a few months, and have recently tuned up and fixed his 2 mowers. After taking on his lawn cutting duties, I have noticed a couple dozen holes in his front yard. About half of them have semi-hard piles of dirt around them, and they are all between 1 and 2 inches wide. I am completely unfamiliar with central Texas critters/pests, and I am wondering if anyone might be able to identify what is making these holes, and what steps need to be taken to get rid of what is creating them. My friend does not care about his lawn at all, so getting a professional out has a near zero chance of happening. He only mows his lawn to not get fined by the city/county. I have seen 1 harmless looking snake in his front yard, and no other creatures, but I do not spend any time outside in his lawn. Any help or insight would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Armadillo, racoon, possum, skunk are the common ones. They smell grubs and dig them out. Insecticide for grubs would help.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Crayfish?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

****o1 said:


> Crayfish?


That is my vote.


----------



## Joconnell3465 (9 mo ago)

Thank you. We had a ton of rain one day and had flooded bits in the yard. I saw 2 crawfish randomly crawling about, but didnt realize it was possible for crawfish to live so far away from a true body of water. Looking at other pictures of crawfish holes dug in lawns, I am 99% sure that is it. What a strange lawn nuisance!


----------

